# OLH Hill Climb Results!



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

Here are the official results form the hill climb:

17:44 - Krishna
17:49 - Craig
19:44 - Twain
20:01 - Conrad
20:26 - Ryan
20:48 - Francios
22:37 - Derek
24:15 - Jay
25:01 - Matt
30:08 - Stephanie

Good Job Everyone!


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*Official photographer at work*

I used a Canon SD1100 point-and-shoot because I really didn't want to carry the SLR (with heavy lens) up OLH. Most of the photos were shot at the bottom while waiting for the start.

*Jay - ready to rock 'n roll
*

*Matt must be a morning person


Matt's steed this morning is his CX bike


**Craig didn't bring his daughter this morning

**
Craig breaks out his Ti chariot


**Francis says, “Bring it!”

*
I'll post more pics later today or you can just view my Picasa album


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

*Great climb-thanks for organizing!*

Cranky Monkey and Holly-thanks so much for volunteering to time us. And, Francis, awesome idea.
My hat's off to Krishna and Craig for CRUSHING it with 17:40-ish times. Unreal.
My "3rd place" is so dang much longer.
Thanks to Conrad for pushing the pace 95% of the climb.

Great stuff.

And here is the group pic with Derek in it:


----------



## kpd (Jan 27, 2008)

That was fun! Big thanks to Craig for pushing me so hard. I was sure he was going to drop me like a rock at the end. 

I think Stephanie had a great time as well (she's asleep on the couch right now).

k


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Congrats to all who came out. That was a grand time. Krishna won the speedster category and Twain won the 20s crowd. Krishna followed Craig's crushing pace from the beginning and outsprinted him at the end. Twain kept getting gapped by Conrad until finally, he just rocketed past near the end. Personal best Twain?

I ended up in a battle with Ryan but could not reel him in at the end. I guess I have to ride my roadbike to be fast on the roadbike. Bummer, I thought the overdose of lycra would do that.

J the trials rider rode to a dramatic 24 minute run with a carbon bike from space. Derek did one of his best runs of the year after getting 2 weeks of protein loading in Hawaii. Finally, Stephanie had a great sprint and a smile at the finish.

Thanks to Chris and Holly for helping set this one up. Once again, just the right enough organization for the most fun.

And what about that descent down 84. Wow.  Conrad and I have been down that a few times but this is the first time we've had a clear path. Minimal brakes... all pedaling!

fc


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

2 seconds off the PR set way back in 2005; 3rd time under 20.

Thanks again!


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*More photos*

*Twain is pumped up for the TT* 


*Beetlelady and Krishna make a pair
*A pair of firsts: Krishna made it to the top first and Stephanie was first in the woman's class.


*Ryan needs more coffee this morning
**

Conrad, Matt, and Twain anxious to get started
**

Conrad may be the senior of the group, but nowhere near being the slowest*


*Get ready, go! Too fast for the camera man

*


----------



## bustamove (Aug 12, 2004)

*last set of photos*

*CrankyMonkey calls out the times* 




*Beetlelady flies to the finish with energy to spare
**

Holly was kind enough to help CrankyMonkey record the finishing times
**

RBR's first OLH TT group
*


----------



## SVSocrates (Aug 9, 2006)

Very impressive times. The record up OLH is somewhere in the 14 minute range, set by former US Olympic Speed Skater, Eric Heiden. I hear that based on wattage output, it is estimated that Armstrong could have done it somewhere in the 13s. Finally, a friend that is a former CAT 1 racer has a best time of 19 minutes. Do I hear sponsorship offers for Krishna and Craig?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

SVSocrates said:


> ... Finally, a friend that is a former CAT 1 racer has a best time of 19 minutes. Do I hear sponsorship offers for Krishna and Craig?


That's a little bit misleading. Most Cat 3 racers that like to climb can do this climb in 17 minutes. With road racers, some climb and some don't.

Krishna and Craig definitely did well to get in the 17's.

fc


----------



## dutch biker (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds like i missed out, in holland at the moment and climbing dikes does not offer much of a challenge....


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

francois said:


> That's a little bit misleading. Most Cat 3 racers that like to climb can do this climb in 17 minutes. With road racers, some climb and some don't.
> 
> Krishna and Craig definitely did well to get in the 17's.
> 
> fc


I was gonna say the same thing. Maybe a Cat 1 track racer from North Dakota in 19 mins...I was in just over 19 mins a few years back and no way am I Cat 1 material in Norcal. My best shape last year I was probably capable of 18 mins when I was at around 3.5 W/kg but I never used OLH for a test ride (too short & too far from my house), just Hwy 9. 

We need power/weight numbers to geek out properly over this


----------



## AMike (Nov 26, 2005)

kretzel said:


> We need power/weight numbers to geek out properly over this


~18 mins on OLH is about 4.8 W/kg from my experience. Any number in the 17s is fast tho. It's rare to find a climb longer than 18 min anyway in most races unless you're doing Mt Hamilton or the EC.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

AMike said:


> ~18 mins on OLH is about 4.8 W/kg from my experience. Any number in the 17s is fast tho. It's rare to find a climb longer than 18 min anyway in most races unless you're doing Mt Hamilton or the EC.



I'll get out there today at 5pm and try to set a hot lap. If I don't break my time from Sunday, I might have to put all my electronics back on the bike and actually train.

fc


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

kretzel said:


> Maybe a Cat 1 track racer from North Dakota in 19 mins...


Are there even velodromes out there?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

francois said:


> I'll get out there today at 5pm and try to set a hot lap. If I don't break my time from Sunday, I might have to put all my electronics back on the bike and actually train.
> 
> fc


My OLH did not go well this afternoon. I was 30 seconds slower at the bottom but I felt so fast at the top. I thought I had a new PR but when I finished, it said 20:50. I'm consistently at that time this summer so that means I'm going to have to train.

He, he, no way. Interbike is next week so I'm going to bling my way to sub-20.:idea:

fc


----------



## CrankyMonkey (Jul 8, 2007)

"Fun is more important then fast" ... That's my new mantra. I've stopped focusing on fast and decided to focus on fun. This works really well when all your cycling friends are sub 25 up OLH. I had a lot of fun timing you guys and watching you kill yourselves.


----------

